# Ζητείται: Επιμελητής προκηρύξεων



## nickel (Jan 18, 2009)

Την προκήρυξη του «Επαναστατικού Αγώνα» δεν τη διάβασα. Το φούσκωμα από τις πρώτες προκηρύξεις της 17 Νοέμβρη που είχα διαβάσει δεν μου έχει περάσει ακόμα. Αλλά δεν ξέρω και πού τη βρίσκει κανείς αυτή. (Βάλτε κάνα λινκ εσείς που ξέρετε.)

Αλλά μου έστειλαν αυτό. Και δεν προλαβαίνω να το σχολιάσω τώρα, αλλά, ναι, αξίζει να σχολιαστεί. Τουλάχιστον για το «Γουδή» και τους αγγλισμούς.


----------



## curry (Jan 18, 2009)

Βρήκα την προκήρυξη σκαναρισμένη εδώ. Από εκεί και πέρα, αξίζει πραγματικά να ασχοληθούμε; Μόνο αν δεν γινόταν της κοτσάνας το κάγκελο θα τους έδινα σημασία (περιμένεις κάτι καλύτερο από άτομα που έχουν μπερδέψει το κοινό έγκλημα με την επανάσταση και τον αγώνα; )


----------



## bl00m (Jan 19, 2009)

*αγγλισμοί "τρομοκρατών"*

Έπεσα πάνω σε κάποια σχόλια για τη χρήση της γλώσσας στην προκύρηξη του "Επαναστατικού Αγώνα" και σκέφτηκα ότι μπορεί να τα βρείτε ενδιαφέροντα.

Έχω επιλέξει και παραθέτω μόνο όσα σχετίζονται με αγγλισμούς, γι' αυτό και η αρίθμηση είναι ασυνεχής.

(Το αρχικό κείμενο βρίσκεται εδώ: http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3?lang=el&article_id=972796 )

1. «Eνώ για ειρωνεία της ιστορίας το Μάιο του 2005».

Η έκφραση «για ειρωνεία της ιστορίας» στα ελληνικά δεν στέκει. Αντιθέτως, στα αγγλικά υπάρχει, ως «for the irony of history». 

3. «Εμείς όμως δεν έχουμε καθόλου κοντή μνήμη και δεν ξεχνάμε ότι επί ΠΑΣΟΚ έχουν σκοτωθεί ο Καλτεζάς αλλά και οι περισσότεροι νεκροί της «δημοκρατικής» μεταπολίτευσης».

Στα αγγλικά η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται (και πολύ σωστά) ως «short memory». Στα ελληνικά όμως λέμε «αδύνατη» ή «ασθενής μνήμη» και όχι «κοντή». Βεβαίως η έκφραση έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί κατά καιρούς και από έλληνες συντάκτες, αλλά αρκετά σπάνια. 

6. «Έκτοτε, κάθε προσπάθεια ν'αντιμετωπιστούν οι διάφορες οικονομικές κρίσεις που ξεσπούσαν(πετρελαίκή κρίση, κρίση του χρέους». 

Αυτό μόνο ως κακή μετάφραση απο το αγγλικό «debt crisis» μπορεί να νοηθεί, διότι στα ελληνικά το σωστό είναι «χρηματοπιστωτική κρίση». Δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος τη φράση «κρίση του χρέους» για να προσδιορίσει τον όρο «χρηματοπιστωτική κρίση»...

7. «Αντιθέτως, το κυρίαρχο κλίμα που ακολούθησε ήταν η ακόμα μεγαλύτερη βία των σωμάτων ασφαλείας όταν επιτίθονταν στους εξεγερμένους. Οι άγριοι ξυλοδαρμοί και οι κακοποιήσεις όσων έπεφταν στα χέρια τους, όχι μόνο δεν έδειχναν κάποια περιστολή των μπάτσων».

Τι ακριβώς εννοεί ο συντάκτης με την έκφράση «περιστολή των μπάτσων»; Πώς ακριβώς θα... περισταλούν οι μπάτσοι; Έχουμε ακουστά για «περιστολή των δικαιωμάτων», αλλά για «περιστολή μπάτσων» όχι. Η συγκεκριμένη έφραση όμως μπορεί να μην προδίδει μόνο άγνοια της ελληνικής, αν μάλιστα ληφθεί υπόψη η αγγλική έκφραση «reduction of cops»...

10. «Για ποια αξία της ανθρώπινης ζωής μιλάνε όταν έμμεσα δολοφονούν με τις οικονομικές πολιτικές τους χιλιάδες φτωχούς εργαζόμενους και συνταξιούχους, που δεν έχουν τα μέσα να τραφούν σωστά, να ζεσταθούν και να αντιμετωπίσουν την αρρώστεια;».

Δείχνει σαν να είναι (κακο)μεταφρασμένο στα ελληνικά από το «to cure the disease».


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2009)

Τώρα αν σας πω ότι αρχίζω να πιστεύω ότι γράφτηκε στα αγγλικά και μετά μεταφράστηκε στα ελληνικά, τι θα μου πείτε;


----------



## mariposa (Jan 19, 2009)

Εκτός από επιμελητή, χρειάζονταν και μεταφραστή τα παιδιά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2009)

Στο παραπάνω κείμενο που αναδημοσιεύει από το Indymedia ο/η bl00m πρόσθεσα στο ίδιο σάιτ ένα σχόλιο, που το ονόμασα "Επισημάνσεις στις Επισημάνσεις", όπου αναιρούσα πολλές από τις γλωσσικές επισημάνσεις του συντάκτη του. Σήμερα που ξαναμπήκα στο νήμα του Indymedia για να το δω, έχει εξαφανιστεί. Αντιθέτως, παρέμεινε μια απάντηση (τελείως ασυνάρτητη) στο δικό μου σχόλιο [ΡΕ "μαπα" μεταφραστη: από αντι-μεταφραστης 11:35πμ, Κυριακή 18 Ιανουαρίου 2009], η οποία, έτσι, είναι τελείως ξεκάρφωτη. Γιατί εξαφανίστηκε το (σχεδόν 100% γλωσσικό) σχόλιό μου, αγνοώ. Ήταν η πρώτη (και τελευταία) συμμετοχή μου εκεί.

Το φαινόμενο των ξεκάρφωτων (αλλά μέσα από άλλη διαδρομή) αναρτήσεων έκανε την εμφάνισή του και στη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2009)

Μπορείς να αναρτήσεις εδώ το "εξαφανισμένο" σου σχόλιο, Κώστα;


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2009)

Όχι, γιατί δεν είχα κρατήσει αντίγραφο. Αλλά φαντάζεσαι πάνω κάτω τα ζητήματα: όταν, ας πούμε, λέει ότι το "για την ειρωνεία της ιστορίας" αποτελεί μετάφραση από τα αγγλικά (for the irony of history), του έγραφα ότι οι Άγγλοι δεν το λένε έτσι κι ότι λένε ironically.... Τέτοια πράματα· για μας, νομίζω, άνευ σημασίας.


----------



## Costas (Jan 22, 2009)

Λοιπόν, ο/η bl00m το βρήκε το σχόλιό μου, στα "κρυμμένα", και είχε την καλοσύνη να μου το στείλει, οπότε το αναδημοσιεύω ("Άοπλος [Εξεγερμένος]" είναι το όνομα χρήστη του νηματανοίξαντα του Indymedia):


> Ορισμένοι από τους αγγλισμούς που αναγνωρίζει ο Άοπλος πίσω από τις κακότεχνες φράσεις της προκήρυξης είναι όντως αγγλισμοί (π.χ. debt crisis), άλλοι όμως δεν είναι ή μπορεί και να μην είναι:
> 
> Σημείο 1
> Το For the irony of history δεν λέγεται στα αγγλικά. Οι Άγγλοι λένε: Ironically, (...)
> ...


Αβασάνιστα (και λανθασμένα) δέχτηκα την άποψη του "Άοπλου" για το debt crisis. Το παίρνω πίσω. Την αναφορά στο forensic linguistics τη χρωστώ στην palavra, από σχετικό σχόλιό της στη Λεξιλογία.

Τώρα, γιατί έκρυψαν ένα τέτοιο σχόλιο, αγνοώ.

Συμπερασματικά, θεωρώ ότι οι ατεχνίες/αγγλισμοί ή ό,τι άλλο είναι τελείως φυσικοί και αναμενόμενοι, και ότι η έμμεσα υποβαλλόμενη άποψη από τον "Άοπλο", ότι ίσως υπάρχει αμερικάνικος δάκτυλος από πίσω, είναι γλωσσικά αστήριχτη.
Αλλά και πολιτικά είναι αστήριχτη. Διάβασα την προκήρυξη (θενκς, Curry!) και τη θεωρώ γνήσια και λιγότερο ξύλινη από τις αντίστοιχες της 17Ν (δε θα πάθεις φούσκωμα, nickel). Έχει πολύ πάθος και πολύ επαναστατικό ντελίριο (ονειρεύεται στο μέλλον το κέντρο της Αθήνας κατειλημμένο από ένοπλες μάζες...) και διακατέχεται από ένα φετιχισμό της ένοπλης αναμέτρησης με γηπεδικά χαρακτηριστικά (οι ΜΑΤατζήδες είναι κότες κττ.). Οι αναφορές στις θετικές πραγματώσεις του παρελθόντος είναι οι γνωστές και μη εξαιρετέες της επαναστατικής ιστορίας (1871, 1905, 1917, Γερμανία 1918, Ιταλία 1920, Ισπανία 1936), συν τα σύγχρονα κινήματα (Αργεντινή 2001-2).

Τέλος, να πω ότι οι πράξεις τους είναι κλασικά πολιτικές και όχι του κοινού εγκλήματος. Ό,τι δηλαδή και με τη 17Ν, μόνο που εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με σκαστούς αντιεξουσιαστές. Αυτό φυσικά δεν _αποκλείει_ προβοκατόρικο δάκτυλο (η Οχράνα τα έχει κάνει όλα στο παρελθόν!).

Η περί την προκήρυξη γλωσσική συζήτηση συνεχίζεται πάντως στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 22, 2009)

Costas said:


> Υπάρχει ολόκληρος κλάδος της γλωσσολογίας που ασχολείται με τις προκηρύξεις, αλλά και με τα εγκληματολογικά, και λέγεται αγγλιστί forensic linguistics.



Στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2009)

Μια πιο σουλουπωμένη προκήρυξη βρίσκεται εδώ σε pdf.

Τη διάβασα άπαξ, ολόκληρη, και τις 20 σελίδες.

Για το κείμενο της προκήρυξης: Άστοχη η προσπάθεια του «άοπλου εξεγερμένου» στην ιστοσελίδα που προκάλεσε αυτό το νήμα να μας πει ότι οι συντάκτες της προκήρυξης δείχνουν να μη γνωρίζουν και τόσο καλά ελληνικά. Μια χαρά είναι τα ελληνικά τους. Με μια βιαστική ανάγνωση μπορώ να πω ότι:
(α) αν η προκήρυξη δεν έχει υποστεί αλλαγές από την εφημερίδα που τη δημοσίευσε.
(β) αν ο συντάκτης της ναρκισσεύεται με τα γραπτά του, που σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφει δημόσια.
(γ) αν ο συντάκτης της δεν είναι αρκετά έξυπνος ώστε να έχει προκαλέσει σκόπιμες παραλλαγές της γραφής του στην προκήρυξη για να μην υπάρχουν δυνατότητες ταυτοποίησης.
(δ) αν οι αρχές τηρούν ηλεκτρονική βάση στην οποία καταχωρούν πολλά ή όλα τα δημοσιεύματα του ίδιου χώρου (ηλεκτρονικά και έντυπα)
(ε) αν τα γραπτά της βάσης δεν έχουν υποστεί παραμορφωτική επιμέλεια
τότε: υπάρχουν αρκετά στοιχεία στο κείμενο της προκήρυξης με τα οποία θα μπορούσε ένας ειδικός να εντοπίσει ποιος επώνυμος συντάκτης κειμένου ή κειμένων της βάσης δεδομένων είναι ο συντάκτης της προκήρυξης.

Μπήκα για λίγο στον πειρασμό να αναφέρω ποια είναι αυτά τα στοιχεία, αλλά θα αποτελούσε παρέμβαση στο ανακριτικό έργο. Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχουν ειδικοί (δικαστικοί γλωσσολόγοι) που χρησιμοποιούν οι αρχές. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει βάση κειμένων.

Για τις πράξεις: Το έγκλημά τους είναι πολιτικό έγκλημα. Που ίσως είναι ιδιαιτέρως ειδεχθές. Το κοινό έγκλημα επηρεάζει τη ζωή του θύματος και των δικών του. Το πολιτικό έγκλημα επιδιώκει να αλλάξει τη ζωή ολόκληρης της κοινωνίας επειδή ο εγκληματίας θεωρεί ότι η κοινωνία και η ιστορία τον έχουν εξουσιοδοτήσει να μας αλλάξει τη ζωή. Μοναδικό ελαφρυντικό, η ψυχική διαταραχή.


----------



## bl00m (Jan 23, 2009)

nickel said:


> Μπήκα για λίγο στον πειρασμό να αναφέρω ποια είναι αυτά τα στοιχεία, αλλά θα αποτελούσε παρέμβαση στο ανακριτικό έργο. Υποθέτω ότι υπάρχουν ειδικοί (δικαστικοί γλωσσολόγοι) που χρησιμοποιούν οι αρχές. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει βάση κειμένων.



Θα μας αφήσεις με την απορία δηλαδή; Ωραία φέρεστε εδώ!


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2009)

Άσ' το, άσ' το. Εκτός κι αν θέλεις να τσιτάρει την πραγματογνωμοσύνη σου κανένας εισαγγελέας, κάποια μέρα.


----------

